# Will you bring me food?!?



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I bet she didn't know about your other hobby: https://uberpeople.net/threads/thats-why-i-carry-a-gun.5220/#post-60155

Tough lesson. I would only consider picking up food if customer has paid the restaurant in advance with their CC.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Omg, no offense, but some of you drivers are making simple mistakes and putting yourselves in losing situations.. Lol smh


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


You could eat some of that food and spit in the rest of it


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Omg, no offense, but some of you drivers are making simple mistakes and putting yourselves in losing situations.. Lol smh


I don't think the appropriate word is "simple". People need to bring some common sense to this job. Who didn't see this being a problem from the moment the entitled bi*ch called the driver and asked him to pay for and deliver food? Why would ANY driver agree to do this?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think the appropriate word is "simple". People need to bring some common sense to this job. Who didn't see this being a problem from the moment the entitled bi*ch called the driver and asked him to pay for and deliver food? Why would ANY driver agree to do this?


True.. I was originally going to use idiotic, but I didn't want to be too harsh..


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> True.. I was originally going to use idiotic, but I didn't want to be too harsh..


That's because you are more magnanimous and sensitive than I am.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I think sharing this story may prevent others from laying out cash up front !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lets just call our gun toting friend a Chivalrous Gentleman to begin with, who then learnt a lesson and transformed into the ghetto talkin' dude to match the silly ***** behind the door.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would have said sure no problem, waited 5 mintues and then cancal the ride. tell uber she never came down. but thats on you the driver. if i have to get out of my car for things other then helping people load baggage into my trunk (so they dont scratch my car) im not driving you. plain and simple. we arent anyone's personal slave. this guy this morning said if i could get there fast because he was late for work. i told him im not running any lights or speeding down city streets, so you can get out if you want now. he shut the **** up and sat his ass down and didn't say another word.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

When riders call or text before you get there and start up with the hurry I am running late - I cancel the ride.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> When riders call or text before you get there and start up with the hurry I am running late - I cancel the ride.


Hmmm, kind if a gamble, though right? Our drivers make big bank when they pull miracles out of their arses, But I do realize our passengers are not necessarily your passengers. More and more they are, in the large cities, especially for airport transfers. I will say that linked in profiles sometimes provide a lot of foresight into just how accustomed our passenger may be to high end treatment. When I see "CEO" I quickly assume they are used to getting the kid glove treatment. Not that we do not give kids club treatment to all passengers, but we definitely have situations where we know we have to do everything AND beyond to keep them.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Not with TNC calls. Clients that make car service reservations direct - I do the best I can. Some riders think they are hot shit on silver platter, but in reality they are cold buggers on a paper plate. My above post is only talking about TNC calls. I am talking about the people that want you there in 5 minutes as compared to the 10 minutes it shows on the app ETA. We are already jumping thru hoops when the phone starts flashing and beeping because they were to lazy or organized to set up a real reservation.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I bet she didn't know about your other hobby:





RippGutt said:


> Omg, no offense, but some of you drivers are making simple mistakes


He don't have a "hobby" nor is he making "mistakes"!
He's full of shit and these are his juvenile attempts at dime novel stories!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-a-few-beers-to-relax-the-nerves.4882/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I was sitting at my "honey hole"


You calling your gf "honey hole" is kinda objectifying her, ain't it?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bring-the-ol-lady-along.4908/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Not with TNC calls. Clients that make car service reservations direct - I do the best I can. Some riders think they are hot shit on silver platter, but in reality they are cold buggers on a paper plate. My above post is only talking about TNC calls. I am talking about the people that want you there in 5 minutes as compared to the 10 minutes it shows on the app ETA. We are already jumping thru hoops when the phone starts flashing and beeping because they were to lazy or organized to set up a real reservation.


That is the most unsustainable part of this brilliant "innovation".... Promising faster arrivals in an increasingly congested environment. FOR LESS MONEY!!!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is the most unsustainable part of this brilliant "innovation".... Promising faster arrivals in an increasingly congested environment. FOR LESS MONEY!!!!


You got it


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If they would just place the order with the vibrating toy thats in there hand 10 minutes earlier they would not be in a hurry being so un-importantly busy.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Most of its just panic are they going to make the flight. That they were not scheduled on and trying to get on another. The earlier one.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But I do realize our passengers are not necessarily your passengers.


True. I've seen both sides of this equation and the way passengers treat cab drivers is substantially more generous than the way they treat TNC drivers. Perhaps the expectations are lower but being able to, and expected to put at least a 20% tip on a cab fare makes a big difference. ...IMHO.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


There's just so many things wrong with this post smh.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


Sorry but you have nobody to blame but yourself. NEVER come out of your pocket for passengers. Also, get some common sense.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

As soon as I would find out that the restaurant wanted payment for her food, I would have rung the customer up, and asked her what the next step would be. 

If she wanted you to pay, say Uber is cashless and you don't carry cash while working

I would told her I would come and collect her and take her to the restaurant (trip still running of course). If not then cancel trip.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Thanks for sharing, I think sharing this story may prevent others from laying out cash up front !


I think if so


London UberExec Driver said:


> As soon as I would find out that the restaurant wanted payment for her food, I would have rung the customer up, and asked her what the next step would be.
> 
> If she wanted you to pay, say Uber is cashless and you don't carry cash while working
> 
> I would told her I would come and collect her and take her to the restaurant (trip still running of course). If not then cancel trip.


Way to complicated for Uber/Lyft. Just accept that these "type" of fares are a PITA and VERY rarely worth the time and effort. Just bail and move on. Inevitably you are better off just hauling as many passengers from point A to point B in as little time as possible as opposed to playing around with this type of stupid sh*t. If you are a driver then drive. If you want to be a personal valet or food delivery person then quit Uber and pursue your dream.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Why would you ever consider paying for the food??? I just don't get it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> The total for the food was $27.44.


@Doyle Hargraves you've got zero credibility in my eyes. I can't believe how many forum members fall for your juvenile attempts at these fictional dime novel stories you post!
Post a pic of your the damn $27.44 receipt from the restaurant!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-a-few-beers-to-relax-the-nerves.4882/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bring-the-ol-lady-along.4908/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/profiling.4911/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/thats-why-i-carry-a-gun.5220/


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

he couldnt call or let the cops show up while he was there, cause they would smell the beer on his breath and find the weed he was smoking in the car


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> he couldnt call or let the cops show up while he was there, cause they would smell the beer on his breath and find the weed he was smoking in the car


And don't forget all the guns in the car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Maybe UberPeople.net can create a "Fiction" sub-forum where Doyle can post his creative output!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

the problem with this is when there is no rider there is no ride :/

this means
she can email uber and have ur whole time and money wasted anytime
any service that the rider is not in the car i always think twice


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


Doyle......you are my hero! I hope you stick around the forum for a bit. There are no good movies on Red Box this week.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

ok, but in a real situation like this, when they say they want you to just pick up their food, laundry, dog, what ever, the first thing you need to do is ask who is paying for what. She says just put it on uber app, then you can explain it doesnt work that way. She wants to work it out in another way, you come to mutually beneficial agreemnet. Just dont make any propositions that are illegal. Also, do NOT pick up beer or any other alcoholic beverages, it is illegal for you to do so. You do not have a license for distribution of alcohol, pax must purchase same in person.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Doyle Hargraves you've got zero credibility in my eyes. I can't believe how many forum members fall for your juvenile attempts at these fictional dime novel stories you post!
> Post a pic of your the damn $27.44 receipt from the restaurant!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-a-few-beers-to-relax-the-nerves.4882/
> ...


I think he shouldnt have any kind of job with human contact


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little and she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


Are you really that stupid? You have to be making this shit up? Seriously, you're only kidding right? If the food wasn't prepaid, I wouldn't have picked it up, in fact if the food was prepaid I would've ended the trip ate it and gave her a 1*. The food was your tip.

Had a similar instance when I went into a parking garage , chick wanted me to pay for the parking. She look astounded at me she I asked for her credit card to put in the machine. She was a *****.

You know you remind me of earl from that sitcom, dumb as shit.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Earlier this evening I was sitting at my "honey hole"..:that's where I get pinged the most. I get a ping and accept the ride. The pax informs me that she doesn't want a ride, but wants me to go pick up some to-go food for her. She said she ordered from Chili's and the order would be under the name "Carrie"...I immediately start the trip and head to the location she told me. I wait 10 minutes at the counter because the food wasn't ready. The total for the food was $27.44. I then contact her for her location and I begin to head to her apartment. I walk up three flights of stairs and ring the doorbell. She yells through the door to just leave the food there and thanks! I said I need to get the money for the food and she says to just put it on her Über bill. I said I can't and that I'm out almost $28. NO RESPONSE. I ring the doorbell a couple times, NO RESPONSE! I start kicking the door a little the delivery driver must payand she says she going to call the police. I called her the "C" word and said I wasn't going to end the trip until I knew it was around $28 and she screamed "FINE!"....I gave her a 1 star rating and called it a night. No more food deliveries for me.


Shit, senior moment, or probably more like Sierra Nevada Torpedo moment, but what is the name of that new app that delivers food? I even went to a meeting with them. They provide a credit card for some loctions,but other locations the Driver must pay cash out front, like at liquor stores. However those amounts are billed to the credit card of the solicitor, while the float accrues to the , oh yeah, its called POSTMATES> But the idea anybody would pay for the food while Ubering is freekin amusing.


----------

